

Show HN: Everytime – video collaboration app (includes free demo) - frading
https://www.everytimehq.com

======
frading
Hello, I am the founder. I posted a while ago about Everytime already, but the
app improved dramatically with time and is getting very good traction now.

Everytime was designed to solve one of my problems, which was organising all
those moments I was finding interesting for current or future projects. I
needed a way to keep track of moments in videos I was watching, so if I
encountered a nice shot at 20:00, I could save it, add a description and it
would be accessible anytime and sharable with my team.

So basically I needed a video player with bookmarking and note-taking
capabilities. This is what Everytime is.

It integrates with Vimeo, Youtube or Soundcloud but also VLC (using the
desktop app:
[https://www.everytimehq.com/desktop](https://www.everytimehq.com/desktop)) so
you can bookmark moments in videos on your computer.

It is particularly tailored for filmmakers (directors, screenwriters, concept
artists, directors of photography) as they can gather and share references
easily, creating a more dynamic discussion and brainstorming.

There are other use cases where video publishers can distribute videos with
richer content with our widgets
([https://www.everytimehq.com/widgets](https://www.everytimehq.com/widgets)).

Finally, we have a free demo available from the front page, so you can try it
out easily: [https://www.everytimehq.com](https://www.everytimehq.com)

TLDR: Everytime helps you save moments in any media.

